# Maryland puts gift card bounty on 'fish from hell'



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/05/maryland-puts-gift-card-bounty-on-fish-from-hell/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

that's a mean looking fish!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's ok, it's not that mean!  There are monster fish out there even more scarier :O

It's the media that always try to scare people!


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

It a good idea. I dread if those things move up here, really bad for ecosystems

Should put a bounty on those crazy Asian carp as well imo


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

They sell snakeheads locally in the aquarium trade, you just have to look.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

brianc said:


> They sell snakeheads locally in the aquarium trade, you just have to look.


Clearly they didn't get the memo. live sale/purchase being banned and all.

And yeah, them and the asian carp, scare the carp out of me for the future of ontario's commercial and recreational fisheries. Especially when we're forced to rely on the somewhat ineffectual efforts of other governments.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I see them for sale all the time as well. Mostly in the east where that strip of lfs is located. 

They need to step up the efforts when it comes to keeping new ones from coming into the country. 

I love SH's but I'm against them being sold here and other places where theyre banned. 

I do feel that they need to look into what types will survive here. For example majority of the tropical dwarf SH's could not live or reproduce in our waters. same goes for a good number of larger types of SH. 

A lot of SH's are beautiful fish and we are missing out.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

It would look awesome in one of my fish tanks


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Snakeheads couldn't survive our conditions. Most of the population is the US is far too south to be considered a threat to canadian ecosystems. But that's not to say these fish couldn't simply evolve and adapt.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> It's ok, it's not that mean!  There are monster fish out there even more scarier :O
> 
> It's the media that always try to scare people!


Amen to that. There are few species of SH which could survive our environment. I say place far more focus/resources on the Asian carp, they are knocking at the lakes door and they will be disastrous. If the carp get in, may as well let the Northern SH in as well because at that point the lakes will already be F'd. Who knows, maybe the SH would have a taste for the carp...


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

I know a few years back my dad was pulling snakeheads out of Frenchman's bay like no ones business. I also remember crazy big carp... Once he caught one at least four foot long! That carp was a good 15 years ago tho


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

fishy420 said:


> I know a few years back my dad was pulling snakeheads out of Frenchman's bay like no ones business. I also remember crazy big carp... Once he caught one at least four foot long! That carp was a good 15 years ago tho


You sure they were not bowfin? A native species that looks very similar.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> You sure they were not bowfin? A native species that looks very similar.


.... Now i feel dumb  honest mistake... but thank you for teaching me something new.. time to inform pops


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

They've seen them in Vancouver.
Personally, if I see them in any lfs, i will be reporting them, as should you.
the effects of invasive species, even if only short term, are impossible to calculate. 
Stuff like this is how aquaria gets a bad name...


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Snakesheads are legal to sell in Ontario still I believe. But saying that they're an invasive species and the stores should be report is kinda lame... No offense lol

By all rights, feeder guppies (aka mosquito fish) could be considered invasive, as well as many other sub-tropical species.


----------

